# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Erosion size in wilbur

## Naima

Is it possible to increase the scale and size of the precipitation erosion in wilbur? 
Since I have a huge map the erosion is very tiny and detailed on coasts especially, I would like to increase by a lot the wideness of the fjords created, not increase the depth.

----------


## Falconius

I believe erosion is a fractal phenomenon.  So you could start eroding with a much smaller map then export it to scale it up smooth it and blur it  make any edits you want and then import it into Wilbur and repeat the process until you get to the final size.  Not sure if it'll give you the results you want but I'd think it'd get you closer.

----------


## Naima

I thought the same, but I wondered if there was a better metod  :Smile:  .

----------


## Naima

I am wondering if Incise flow is still working?

I have selected the same area, and tried different solutions with preview , but nothing changes even exhagerating sizes, I remember I could preview fine in olter versions ... something changed?

before :

https://i.gyazo.com/e455197bf0e61f9f...8f6154dc27.jpg

After :

https://i.gyazo.com/ef16b02f97e83b4b...9e019f3bb0.jpg

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Your effect blend is set at 0.25, and as I understand it, values closer to 0 mean the amount of surface removed becomes less and less noticeable. You might try increasing that value to something closer to 1. That should make the flow more noticeable.

----------


## Naima

Dunno whats wrong but I cannot manage to make Wilbur anymore make fluvial erosion , is there a problem somehow ? Is it my map that its 21000 x16000? 
Normal erosion works fine but not fluvial erosion...
Yes takes some minutes to reach the time when the popup window appears with all the fluvial erosion settings but ... No matter what I do , the preview and not or change the settings , it seems to me that the results are always the same??

https://i.gyazo.com/065bc1caec77a84f...108bdc9007.png

https://i.gyazo.com/a681fac47e39d08d...880926145f.png

https://i.gyazo.com/501c202e6f551aee...0aa48ebf12.png

https://i.gyazo.com/ea5a1654d805fe1f...26a8e6a4cb.png

----------


## waldronate

The second and fourth images are doing something (you can see a line of pixels along the boundary selection changing). It almost looks like you have a border on the selection that's being operated on. It's possible that I broke something in the most recent release. I'm not sure when I'll get time to get back around to Wilbur, unfortunately.

You can test if it's map size by trying things on a smaller map segment.

----------


## Naima

> The second and fourth images are doing something (you can see a line of pixels along the boundary selection changing). It almost looks like you have a border on the selection that's being operated on. It's possible that I broke something in the most recent release. I'm not sure when I'll get time to get back around to Wilbur, unfortunately.
> 
> You can test if it's map size by trying things on a smaller map segment.


Do you happen to have an older version I can test?

----------


## waldronate

I don't have any older versions around, unfortunately.

----------

